# HELP! Whats wrong with her eyes?



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

We just noticed this when playing with her...










one pupil normal, the other tiny, doesnt react to a torch shone on it. But she is fine in herself, no other issues

Obviously we will be going to the vets asap, but any ideas what's caused it?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know but didn't want to read and run, hope it's nothing serious xx


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry didnt want to read and run, i really dont know, but i found this:

Mammals (this includes both you and your dog) are all about bilateral symmetry. This includes every aspect of your dog's eyes, and specifically, in this case, his pupils. A particularly interesting aspect of the mammalian oculomotor system is that it responds equally to stimulation. This means that if you shine a light in one of your dog's eyes, both pupils will constrict equally. This is known as the consensual response. So, if you ever notice that your dog's pupils are of unequal size, regardless of the lighting, something is seriously wrong.
What to Look For

Follow the examination techniques outlined in My Dog's Eyes Are Bulging.
What to Do

Now ask yourself the following questions:

Has your dog recently suffered any form of head trauma? Trauma to the head is probably the most common reason for anisocoria, or unequal pupil size. It means that there is something affecting the nerves that travel between the eyes and the brain. If the trauma occurred recently and your dog is showing no other negative or worrisome signs, it is reasonable to wait for up to twenty-four hours to see if the pupils return to normal. If you don't notice any improvement, have your dog seen by a veterinary ophthalmologist.

Do you notice any other symptoms associated with either eye? Other symptoms that occur in just one eye could cause either eye to respond by exhibiting pupillary dilation or constriction. Check closely for discolorations, growths, and unusual sagging or tightening of the structures of, and associated with, both eyes. Other findings, depending on their severity, may dictate your course of action. If there is any doubt about what to do when it comes to your dog's eyes, always opt to have your vet take a look.

Has your dog been scratching or rubbing either one of his eyes? Repeated trauma to one eye could result in either pupillary dilation or constriction, but it's more likely that the reason behind the scratching or rubbing would also be the cause of the change in the size of the pupil. Try using an Elizabethan collar, which you can buy at pet supplies stores, to prevent your dog from continuing to traumatize the eye for the time being. Also try following the techniques for flushing and soothing the eye that are outlined in How to Flush and Treat Your Dog's Itchy, Irritated Eyes [not available online]. If that doesn't help within a day or two, call your dog's vet.

Has your dog recently gotten into any plants, chemicals, or medications? It is unlikely that an inhaled or ingested plant, chemical, or medication would cause a unilateral change in one of your dog's eyes, but it could cause a pre-existing condition to become obvious. Alternatively, direct exposure of one eye to a plant, chemical, or medication could easily result in a direct effect on that eye. Try flushing both eyes repeatedly with sterile saline solution until you are sure that anything that might have been trapped in any portion of either eye has probably been dislodged and flooded away.

When to Get to the Vet

If your dog was exposed to a plant, chemical, or medication and you flush his eyes repeatedly, but you don't notice improvement within twenty-four hours, seek the help of a veterinary ophthalmologist.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

No clue, quite worrying and hopefully you'll find out soon best of luck :<


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The only time I've seen anything like that is David Bowie; his eyes are like that since he was hit on the head with a football when he was a kid.

It would mean the eye with the smaller pupil would have worse vision in dim light, in normal daylight it should be fine.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, I hope she is alright. I only know that in a person I would be really worried about some sort of brain injury/tumor if I saw that. I dont know what it means for a dog though.
At least she is acting normally, thats a good sign.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

a dilated pupil that dosent respond to light could be a sign of glaucoma Sid.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have no idea, but I'd be at the vets in the morning if I was you.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

i've rung the emergency vets, waiting for a vet to call me back

little pupil is now bigger, and both are now reacting to light, but they're still different sizes


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I was just trying to search online for anybody else who has had this with their dog and found one with the same thing.

It turned out to be road salt in the dog's eye and it returned back to normal after a few hours, had your dog recently gone out for a walk?....maybe this could have happened.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Here's hoping it's nothing serious, let us know what the vet says xx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

vets said that as she's acting normally to leave it overnight and see if its still the same in the morning


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope all goe's well thinking of you ...


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Really hope its not anything serious. Thinking of you. 

I know its not a dog but my OH has one pupil permanently bigger than the other and it does not react to anything. It was the result of an impact from a brick falling from a building when he was a kid. He can see out of it but the eye sight in it is pretty bad.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Does look worrying and glad the vet doesn't seem too concerned. Having worked on a stroke ward I know this is a sign of stroke in humans and is measured as the Glasgow Coma Scale to assess brain response.

Was it her who had the head bobbing recently? as i'm on my phone and can't search at the mo, could it be related I wonder!

Hope the news is good and it's just glaucoma, though that's not good it's better than a brain disorder. Fingers crossed for you here.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

We were taught that pupils looking like that were consistent with a head trauma, an example being a cat that has been hit by a car.

Fingers crossed for you, keep us updated.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Was it her who had the head bobbing recently? as i'm on my phone and can't search at the mo, could it be related I wonder!


no it was kira doing that (and shes not done it since  )

Her eyes are back to normal now after a sleep, maybe she did knock her head when playing or something, will keep an eye on her


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope they're completely back to normal in the morning! I'm paranoid though and would probably still take her in to have her looked over.

But concussion is all over the news right now here with hockey season on...


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

It sounds as if she has had a slight knock to the head, glad the eye has gone back to being normal but I would still get her checked out but then I do worry alot.

Val xx


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

How is she this morning? I was worried all night! Bless her, i hope she is OK?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How is she today ?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

What a scare and so glad it has returned to normal. God they are such a worry. 

Good to hear Kira hasn't had any more episodes too.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

One of mine had the same thing a few weeks back. It can be a result of either infection or trauma. In her case it was being kicked in the head by another one. I had some Metacam which sorted it out overnight, but I was advised that if the pupil remains contracted it can cause problems with pressure.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

its back to normal now  she could have headbutted one of the others when playing or something, we didnt see it but we dont watch them that closely when they're playing until it gets too noisey.

Its still fine now so just going to keep an eye on it and if it happens again we'll get her to the vets


----------

